# a reserved spot in bobby hills varnyard



## rcada916 (Mar 20, 2011)

hi anybody looking for a tegu ? intrested in a reserved spot with varnyard bobby hill for a black and white tegu the hatchlings wont hatch till june or july and it will be paid for ? the reason y im asking is that i made a 175 deposit for a reserved spot when the tegus hatch and i owe a 175 dollars when they hatch because i wanted a extreme giant but i just recently lost my job and i dont think i will be able to pay the other 175 and i basically need someone to take over my reserved spot and which black and white tegus on varnyard are only 150 when hatched.  This is not a scam ! if you feel like it is you could just contact bobby hill and he will tell you it is real.


----------

